# Plugs, Boots, Ignition coils replacement advice



## xtrailofthedead (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Team

I own a 2005 X-trail SE. The other day was damp and I had a hard time starting up. Battery is tested and new. Starter was trying hard so I guess I have an issue with ignition parts. I havent replaced the plugs or anything related. 

Thoughts on a DIYer changing the plugs? Ive done this on cap and rotor cars before. Is it as easy as it looks? ie. remove the bolt holding the coils down and pop the assembly off the plug? Should I try to replace the boots first before I decide to replace the coils? Any advice is appreciated! I did a search and couldn't find anything related on this forum. 

Thanks in advance 
Ryan


----------



## xtrailofthedead (Feb 26, 2009)

30 views and noone has anything to add? Help a brother out here!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like it's time for plugs to be replaced. After removing a coil, examine the boot for any cracks. Boots can be purchased from most auto parts stores. Upon installation, torque the holding bolts to 6.4 NM (57 In-lbs); don't over-torque, it's easy to strip the threads.

Be sure to use the OEM NGK plugs; not some other aftermarket brand.


----------



## talljerry (Mar 24, 2012)

I use NGK Iridium IX Spark Plugs


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

The plugs are very easy to change on the x-trail. 

I would go with the stock laser platinum NGK plugs. They are rated for for 100,000 miles (160,000 km) compared to the iridium IX plugs being rated for 50,000 miles (80,000 km). 

http://www.ngksparkplugs.com/pdf/DYK_LaserIridium_vs_Iridium%20IX.pdf


----------



## xtrailofthedead (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the input team. I appreciate that. I have replaced the plugs and boots which were looking pretty worn and all is well! Ive been in a very wet and rainy Vancouver for a week and no problems as yet.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for this. We have had lots of rain this week and it seemed my idle was a little rougher than usual. I replaced the plugs last fall but not the coil boots. So I have ordered four NGK ones and will replace them when they arrive, as one of mine has changed colour and is now a bit brown. I am wondering if I might not have tightened one of the plugs sufficiently. I didn't use a torque wrench to install them, but I think I will remove the one and check it and then torque it back it at 20 ft lbs. NGK specs are 18 to 21 for that.

Will report back in a week or so when I have the coil boots.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

In case anyone is wondering what I am referring to here is a good video. Mine is not so bad that I have a fault code, but seeing they are 10 years old and one is showing signs of going bad I will replace them all






Here is what I ordered

More Information for NGK 58924


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well did a little more research into why one of my boots was browning, and it seems this was caused one by one of my plugs being not quite tight enough. Snugged it up and engine was running fine. Got the NGK boots this week with my rear brake parts, and installed them. Can't really say its made any difference, and frankly other than the one with some discoloration of the exterior rubber the originals were all fine, as were the wires within and what I guess is a ceramic resistor. 
Seems the originals are Denso's and they have a white ceramic bit that is a bit longer than the black one that comes with the NGKs. But the NGKs work fine and the engine is running well. I did not bother using any dialectic grease with them.
The pic of the wire that comes with them on RockAuto is not quite correct. The NGKs have a black resistor like these
More Information for ACDELCO 16023

The ones I removed were identical to these for an Altima from Denso--that for some reason RockAuto does not show as being for the x trail, even though the NGK for both is the same part number

More Information for DENSO 6714288

Note for anyone installing them the resistor is inserted into the upper position, the reverse of the way its shown in both pics. The loose spring part should be downwards towards the plug. The tight spring with the resistor goes top end where you push it into the coil. I am sure you will figure it out lol.


----------

